# automator



## ri1987 (9 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

A quoi sert l 'automator sous mac? je sais que c est pour creer un processus mais pouvez vous me donner un example concret car je ne vois toujours pas a quoi ca sert.

Merci.


----------



## koeklin (9 Décembre 2008)

Automator par l'exemple


----------



## ri1987 (10 Décembre 2008)

merci


----------

